

Short python script to save your Google reader data to couchdb - liopleurodon
https://gist.github.com/Nazgolze/5479539

======
liopleurodon
The main purpose of this script is to save the dead feeds you may have in
google reader that you want to hang on to (the information you won't get from
using google takeout).

This just pulls the info out and nothing else.

